# Unterschied Servo / Vektor bei Sinamics S120



## GertL (1 September 2010)

Hallo,
kann mich mal jemand aufklären, was der Unterschied der Betriebsart "Servo" im Gegensatz zu "Vektor" ist?
Siemens stellt in der Doku hier immer fleißig die Eigenschaften gegenüber, aber der technische Hintergrund erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich.

Wie feldorientierte Regelung bei Umrichtern funktioniert weiß ich einigermaßen - dass jetzt bitte nicht umfassend beschreiben.... was ist bei "Servo" anders????

Danke schon mal


----------



## SKg (2 September 2010)

Ohne mich jetzt in die Nesseln setzen zu wollen aber ein Servoregelung ist sehr viel dynamischer als eine Vektorregelung!

Man möge mich korrigieren wenn ich was falsches schreibe, weil ganz so viel Erfahrung habe ich auf dem Gebiet nicht!

Bei einer Vektorregelung werden überwigend asyncron Mororen verwendet!
Bei der Servoregelung werden überwigend syncron Motoren verwendet die hochdynamisch sind!

Die Servomotoren besitzen dann meist einen Resolver oder einen Absolutwertgeber der eine sehr genaue Positionierung zulässt!

Für eine Vektorregelung reicht schon ein Impulsgeber völlig aus!
Und meist werden Vektorregelungen nur für Drehzahl- bzw. Drehmoment- regelungen verwendet!

Soweit zu meiner Erfahrung!

Gruß
SKg


----------



## IBFS (2 September 2010)

Es gibt bestimmt ein paar Experten, die schon mal Vektorregelung eingesetzt haben.
Ich für meinen Teil hatte dazu noch nie Gelegenheit. 

Frank


----------



## Mr.Spok (2 September 2010)

*Vektorregelung.*

Ich kenne die Vektorregelung als "sensorlose Drehzahlregelung" bei FU´s mit Asynchronmotoren
Habe ich bei FU´s der Firma LTi schon öfters eingesetzt. Vorteil man kann die Drehzahl regeln, ohne das ein Gebersysten verbaut ist. Die Regelgenauigkeit ist natürlich nicht so groß wie bei einem System mit Istwertrückführung, aber oft ausreichend.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vektorregelung


mfG Jan


----------



## Deltal (2 September 2010)

Vektor ist halt super für Geberlose Systeme weil es mehr dynamik erlaubt als es mit u/f möglich ist.
Servo ist eine richtige Regelung, die meistens eine Rückführung voraussetzt. Da das System die ganze Zeit weiß was mit dem Motor passiert, können sehr stark dynamische Bewegungen ausgeführt werden. Meistens hat man bei Servo-Reglern auch direkten einfluss auf die Regel-Parameter.
Welche Motoren man mit welcher Regelung betreibt ist letztlich egal.


----------



## GertL (2 September 2010)

> Servoregelung ist sehr viel dynamischer als eine Vektorregelung!


.. ja, ich weiß:
- kürzere Anregelzeit
- höhere Abtastrate
- höhere Ausgangsfrequenz bei gleicher Pulsfrequenz
usw.

witzigerweise kann eine CU320 trotz dieser höhereren Performance im Servobetrieb 6 Achsen berechnen und im Vectorbetrieb nur 2 !?

Ich weiß, dass es so ist mir geht es um´s WARUM?!
Was verbirgt sich hinter dem Zauberwort "ServoControl"



> Bei einer Vektorregelung werden überwigend asyncron Mororen verwendet!
> Bei der Servoregelung werden überwigend syncron Motoren verwendet die hochdynamisch sind!


Nein, darum gehts mir nicht, ich kann eine Asyncronmaschine mit Impulsgeber sowohl mit "VectorControl mit Geber" wie auch mit "ServoControl mit Geber" betreiben.... 

Ein und dersselbe Antrieb...mit Servo läuft er besser... WARUM????

Und anders herum.. gibt es einen Grund, wieso man einen solchen Antrieb NICHT mit ServoControl betreiben sollte????



> Servo ist eine richtige Regelung, die meistens eine Rückführung voraussetzt.


VectorControl mit Geber ist auch eine "richtige" (gibt es auch falsche?) Regelung die eine "echte" Geber-Rückführung besitz.....


----------



## offliner (3 September 2010)

Das Motormodell hinter der Vectorregelung ist aufwändiger als bei Servo, deshalb sind die Reglertakte beim S120 auch andere. Mit der CU320-2 gehen übrigens auch bis zu 6 Vector-Antriebe. Es spricht grundsätzlich nichts dagegen, einen Asynchronmotor auch in Servo-Regelung zu betreiben, vor allem dann, wenn ich mit einer CU auch noch Servomotoren rechnen will. Die Unterschiede liegen bei den Asynchronmotoren in der Genauigkeit der Regelung, z.B. Drehzahlgenauigkeit geberlos, die ist in Vector-Regelung besser.


----------

